# tattoo



## stuie (Apr 2, 2010)

hey guys im new on here n ive been doing muay thai in adelaide with the young lions for 3 months.
Anyway my question is does anyone know how to do thai writing my next tattoo i want fight for love, love to fight  in thai writing as english looks boring.
any help would be great thanx


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 2, 2010)

stuie said:


> hey guys im new on here n ive been doing muay thai in adelaide with the young lions for 3 months.
> Anyway my question is does anyone know how to do thai writing my next tattoo i want fight for love, love to fight  in thai writing as english looks boring.
> any help would be great thanx



Use caution.  Friend of mine in Okinawa wanted a tattoo that said _"Mess with the best, die like the rest"_ in Kanji.  He's since been informed it more literally says _"I'm a dead guy in a garbage can."_

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 2, 2010)

Y'know... for years I've wondered how many people are wandering around with "menu special #3" or something even worse in their tattoo that they believe means "courage" or "love"...  I'd be scared to have someone tattoo something in many of the Oriental scripts; a misplaced line can sometimes make such a dramatic change in the meaning!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 2, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Y'know... for years I've wondered how many people are wandering around with "menu special #3" or something even worse in their tattoo that they believe means "courage" or "love"...  I'd be scared to have someone tattoo something in many of the Oriental scripts; a misplaced line can sometimes make such a dramatic change in the meaning!



Getting it right can be done, but you really have to do your own research and make sure you KNOW you have the symbols correct. Then bring it to the tattoo artist and have him copy it. (Which is what the OP is attempting to do). Check, double check, and triple check.


----------



## Rob2109 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Stuie, this site may be handy:

http://www.thai2english.com/online/dictionary/

I have a Thai friend that i can run it past as well if you like, nothing worse than having "Special Fried Farang" tattooed on your shoulder haha.


----------

